# Erklärung zu Motion Controllern



## mitchih (2 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Motion Controllern,  
Folgendes Problem:
Wir solen in der Schule erklären wie ein Motion Controller mit PWM Ausgang funktioniert.
Habe schon gegoogelt aber noch nix brauchbares gefunden.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist bei motion controller immer ein  FU

Also es mangelt schon bei den grundlagen z.b. was ist ein Motion controller 
Warum braucht mann einen Motion controller
Wie funktioniert er??
Also ich muss das meinen Mitschülern das erklären 
hat vielleicht jemand was auf "Lager"

Danke für eure Hilfe
Mitchih


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Dezember 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_control


----------



## mitchih (5 Dezember 2006)

*Hat schon ein wenig geholfen*

Hallo,
das hat mich schon ein wenig weitergebracht, aber mir fehlt z.B. immer noch ein *Prinzipschaltbild.*

Außerdem:
Was sind wichtige *Kenndaten *eines Motion Controllers

Wenn mir noch jemand helfen könnte wäre ich dankbar
Vielleicht hat ja jemand auch nen Vorlesungstext oder ne ppt Präsentation
danke

mitchih


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2006)

@mitchih

Google mal nach "Motion Controller" und du bekommst eine ganze Menge Informationen.
z.Bsp. hier: http://www.faulhaber-group.com/uploadpk/d_MCDC3003-06C_DFF.pdf

Da ist auch ein Prinzpschaltbild drin, gibt aber sicher noch viel mehr Infos dazu. Motion Controller ist ja nur ein Oberbegriff für das Prinzip, jeder Hersteller hat dann seine eigenen Vorstellungen (und die Kunden auch :-D).

Gleiches mit "Pulsweitenmodulation"

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulsweitenmodulation


----------

